# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Định dạng bản GHOST

## noithatductinh

chào các bạn! mình vừa tải một bản ghost (của anh tuấn thêm cho) sau khi giải nén mình được một file iso 683mb mình có khai thác thì thấy nó gồm một file sp399.gho và một file ghost.exe như vậy theo mình nghĩ nếu như để vậy ghi ra đĩa thì nó không thể tự động ghost được, mình định thêm một file boot.ima nữa rồi dùng nero burn ra đĩa cd . rất mong các bạn đóng góp xem mình còn thiếu file nào nữa không để cho cd tự động ghost.
- một điều nữa, vì nó đang là file iso, mình muốn đưa vào ổ e, để dự phòng... nhưng để phần mềm boot ghost nhận dạng được file này, mình định đổi nó sang định dạng file.gho. vậy mình phải đổi bằng cách nào hả các bạn, nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều, thân chào !

----------


## huynhlam088

phần tạo file boot để nó chạy trên cd thì mình không rõ nhưng bạn có thể giải nén file iso đó bằng winrar như một file nén rar bình thường.

----------


## bentremegumi

cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều ! à, còn chuyện đưa bản ghost lên đĩa chắc cũng phải chuyễn nó về định dạng gho luôn hả các bạn ? thân chào và cảm ơn !

----------


## seo.nstech

uhm! đúng rồi bạn à. bạn phải chuyển nó thành file *.gho, 1 file boot để khởi động và 1 file ghost để chạy chương trình ghost nữa là đủ.

----------


## lolem19

> chào các bạn! mình vừa tải một bản ghost (của anh tuấn thêm cho) sau khi giải nén mình được một file iso 683mb mình có khai thác thì thấy nó gồm một file sp399.gho và một file ghost.exe như vậy theo mình nghĩ nếu như để vậy ghi ra đĩa thì nó không thể tự động ghost được, mình định thêm một file boot.ima nữa rồi dùng nero burn ra đĩa cd . rất mong các bạn đóng góp xem mình còn thiếu file nào nữa không để cho cd tự động ghost.
> - một điều nữa, vì nó đang là file iso, mình muốn đưa vào ổ e, để dự phòng... nhưng để phần mềm boot ghost nhận dạng được file này, mình định đổi nó sang định dạng file.gho. vậy mình phải đổi bằng cách nào hả các bạn, nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều, thân chào !


hình như bạn đã dùng chương trình ghost để bung nén tập tin iso bên trong ra .bạn cứ để nguyên vậy và ghi ra đĩa là được 
nếu đã bung ra rồi thì ta xử lý nó vậy .nếu bạn muốn để nó tự động ghost khi cho cd vào ổ đĩa thì bạn cần chuyển đinh dạng file ghost về ...gho .sau đó cho thêm một file autoghost vào cùng và ghi toàn bộ nó vào một cd khi ấy nó sẽ tự chạy file ghost trên nền dos và chạy bản ..gho đó cùng .
bạn phải dùng ultraiso thì mới cho chung vào được .



> một điều nữa, vì nó đang là file iso, mình muốn đưa vào ổ e, để dự phòng... nhưng để phần mềm boot ghost nhận dạng được file này, mình định đổi nó sang định dạng file.gho. vậy mình phải đổi bằng cách nào hả các bạn


chuyển đuôi như bạn đổi tên file thông thường thôi .(rename).nhớ là chỉ với file ghost mà thôi .còn của bạn là đuôi iso thì không thể đổi được đuôi như trên .bạn cần bung nó ra trên ultraiso sau đó lấy riêng file ghost trong đó ra đổi tên .
chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## myhanh2365

chào các bạn, cho mình được tái bút nhé ! mình đã thực hành theo một số chỉ dẫn của một số trang web rồi nhưng không thể làm thành công những cd autoghost, lấn này mình cũng dựa theo chỉ dẫn của trang web này: http://windowsz.net/showthread.php?t=2280
làm cd autoghost cũng không hiệu quả mà có nhưng thông báo thất bại dường như là giống nhau :
_sau khi khởi động đĩa ghost nó chạy được một đoạn,_ 
_sau đó nó có một số thông báo như sau:_

_device driver not found:’ mscd001 ‘_
_no valid cdrom device drivers selected_ 
_press any key to contimue … (sau khi enter thì nó thế này):_

_invalid drive specification_ 
_bad command or file name_ 
_bo dia cd ra khoi khay va khoi dong lai may tinh._
_a:\>_ (đến đây nó đứng như trời chồng)_
_rất mong các bạn đóng góp giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều ! thân chào !_

----------


## tungcleverfood

có thể có hai nguyên nhân là do ổ cứng bị lỗi khiến không thể ghost file từ đĩa vào ổ cứng .thứ hai có thể là trong quá trình nén ghost bằng ache dll đã lỗi .nên đã thiếu file hệ thống trong máy .
cái file autoghost thi đã ổn rồi .nhưng file ghost.gho của bạn bị lỗi .vì thế bạn hãy cài win sạch và ghost lại .sau đó đổi tên cho nó rồi nhét chung vào file autoghost và ghi ra đĩa thôi .

----------


## sonanh3082

chào các bạn ! cho mình tái bút và bàn lại chủ đề này nhé, mình làm cd ghost đa cấu hình đã thành công rồi nhưng tại mình chỉ thử một hai cái mái thôi và thấy nó bị lỗi như đã nói trên, nay mình đem lại máy khác nữa thì nó tự động chạy rất là ok, vậy không biết máy mình bị lỗi gì như trình bày ở trên.
nhân tiện đây cho mình hỏi thêm, mình đã dùng cd ghost, bung ghost thử nữa chừng cho một pc rồi thoát ra nhưng sau đó bung ghost từ ổ cứng e,( d) ko được, khi cho đĩa boot vào nó chạy tốt đến khi hiển thị bản ghost trong cửa sổ ổ e rồi mình open thì nó báo lỗi, mình mở bản ghost khác ở ổ đĩa khác cũng bị vậy. mình đổi đĩa boot khác cùng phiên bản đã tạo ghost trước đây thì nó cũng ko cải thiện được.
rất mong được các bạn giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều, thân chào !

----------


## 513minh89

điều đầu tiên mình muốn nói .nếu là ghost tự động thì bao giờ mặc định cũng cho ghost về ổ c .thật ra nói là ghost đa cấu hình nhưng có máy ko thể ghost được .cứ ghost nửa chừng là báo thiếu file .nhưng có khi vẫn bản đó lại ghost được ở một số máy .nên mình nghĩ nó là bình thường .vì ghost nó không thể nào chạy trên mọi nền tảng phần cứng được .kết quả chỉ là tương đối thôi 

còn nếu ghost bằng cdghost rồi lấy tập tin ghost từ ổ d .e ghost vào c mà lỗi thì chỉ có thể là tập tin ghost đó đã lỗi ..bạn có thể bỏ cdghost đó đi mà thay vào đó dùng hireen'boot xem sao .

----------


## bumchiu.lost

chào các bạn ! 
mình có cái bệnh nghiện máy tính, nhưng gần đây mình bận chuyện quá và máy mình cũng đang bảo hành mình cũng không có dịp gặp được các chiến hữu, mình tranh thủ lên mạng ghi vài dòng để tỏ lòng cảm ơn các chiển hữu đã có mặt trên từng cây số của diễn đàn tin học, với tinh thần hăng say học tập và giúp đỡ mình cũng như mọi người, ko phải diễn đàn nào cũng có được những ưu điểm đó, mình rất quý diễn đàn và quý mến các bạn, mình cảm ơn và thân chào cả nhà nhé !

----------

